# Alternative derailleur hanger for Synapse 2006



## IgorS (May 28, 2009)

I have Synapse 2006 carbon with Ultegra setup and 27 tooth cassete. I am planing to drive some Alps climbs during next year.
On my other bike (Italian Torpado with 105 setup) I had cassette with max 32 cog. That was very useful when I climbed some steep Italian mountains. I could keep the cadence for the longer time.
However, when I tried to install that cassette to Mavic Ksyrium rear wheel from on my Synapse I find out that the upper pulley is touching biggest cog on the cassette.
I measured the distance between rear wheel axle and fastening bolt - axle of the derailleur and it appeared that hanger on the Torpado is 5 mm longer then on the Synapse.
Does anyone know, is there anywhere in the market some longer derailleur hanger compatible with Synapse carbon 2006 frame? It can be also from some other model like some Cannondale MTB or treking bike.

Any information will be usefull!

Thanks


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

You don't need a derailleur hanger with a longer tab. You need a mountain bike rear derailleur that's compatible with your shifters. I'm assuming your Ultegra derailleur is a short cage version. They won't work over 27T and they don't design hangers to expand the range of a derailleur.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Peter P. said:


> You don't need a derailleur hanger with a longer tab. You need a mountain bike rear derailleur that's compatible with your shifters. I'm assuming your Ultegra derailleur is a short cage version. They won't work over 27T and they don't design hangers to expand the range of a derailleur.


You are wrong. Unfortunately you being wrong doesn't help the OP. "They" do absolutely design hangers to expand the range of a frame, the derailleur though can only do what it can.

Specialized is one company in particular that makes both long and short versions of derailleur hangers for this exact purpose. Look it up if you think this isn't the case.

So if the OP had a Tarmac or whatever, he'd be fine. He could swap out his short hanger for a long hanger and probably have the clearance he needs. Unfortunately Cannondale does not do this. Cannondale does not make multiple hanger sizes like Specialized does and from my research nobody else does for Cannondale either. 

Companies like Wheels Manufacturing whom are known for making high quality CNC aftermarket hangers will only copy the dimensions on the vast majority of hangers. I've spoken with them in person recently on this topic. They have made some custom designed longer hangers for some MTB applications, but nothing yet for road. Just not enough demand for them. Each hanger needs it's own tooling done, and that costs money and time.

As a side note, a question might be if Wheels Manufacturing makes both replacement long and short hangers for Specialized. Well they did, but I think now they've gone to all long versions. Seeing how you can use a long version with a ss derailleur and small cassette just fine.

So what's the solution? A proper rear derailleur.

The 6800 11-speed GS version of the Ultegra derailleur, also the 6870 Di2 version have been specifically designed for large cassettes. The slant angles of the parallelograms are different, and the dimensions of the P knuckles are different. These will clear a 32 tooth cassette with a normal hanger. If you're running 10-speed though, you'll probably need a 105 A-cage one.

Basically your frame/hanger will not allow a normal derailleur to clear a 32. You don't have a longer hanger available so your only option now is a proper derailleur.


----------



## IgorS (May 28, 2009)

I did not mentioned, the Ultegra derailleur on Synapse is model 6600 and 105 derailleur on Torpado is 5600, so I suppose they have the same proportions. And yes, both are short cage and 10-speed versions.

Looking into catalogs it looks to me that for the use with Cassette CS-5800 11-32 I will need RD-5701 GS derailleur. Do I have right or wrong? I that case would the problem with short derailleur remain the same because the RD-5701 GS only has longer cage?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

IgorS said:


> I did not mentioned, the Ultegra derailleur on Synapse is model 6600 and 105 derailleur on Torpado is 5600, so I suppose they have the same proportions. And yes, both are short cage and 10-speed versions.
> 
> Looking into catalogs it looks to me that for the use with Cassette CS-5800 11-32 I will need RD-5701 GS derailleur. Do I have right or wrong? I that case would the problem with short derailleur remain the same because the RD-5701 GS only has longer cage?


You cannot use 5800. You also cannot use 6800. Those are 11-speed.

For a cassette you should use the Deore XT 11-32 ten speed.
For a derailleur you should use a 5700 105 A-Cage (RD-5700-A-L)


----------



## IgorS (May 28, 2009)

I am becoming boring.

2 MMsRepBike:
So I found for the Tiagra cassette CS-4600 12-30 (10-speed) for the bargain price.
Should I use it on Synapse (Ultegra 66000 shifters) with the derailleur RD-5701 GS (middle cage) or RD-5701 SS (short cage)?
If I understand right I should use the middle cage one and that can work perfectly?


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have used with good results SC Shimano Rear DRails with 30cog on about 1/2 the bikes I have tried them. Some the hanger geom just won't let it happen. Some can be coaxed into it with the B screw reversed. I have not put a smaller upper pulley on as some do which can get you inside the window of it working, I like the way the bigger upper pulley shifts better than having one extra gear myself. YMMV.

All that said, try both the SC and Mid and see which shifts better with that frame/hanger cgf I would say.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

*What will work.*

Let me add some useful information to this discussion, since I have actually done the very thing the OP is asking for.



Do not worry too much about GS vs. non-GS derailleur cages as they do not add a single tooth to the capacity of the derailleur, they are for taking up excess chain length.
You might be able to coax 30T out of a standard Shimano road derailleur as *robt57 *mentioned, but it will be a very tight fit.
Do not use a smaller derailleur pulley wheel, totally unnecessary, even if you could find one.
All Shimano 10-speed road derailleurs have the exact same cable pull as all Shimano 9-speed MTB derailleurs. You can get an XTR 9-speed derailleur and use it as a direct replacement of your 10-speed road derailleur, then you will be free to use whatever cassette will fit for a 10-speed MTB setup.

This is precisely what I did for a friend that was taking a trip to France to ride some of the mountain stages for the TDF. He wanted a 34T low gear. We swapped his Ultegra 10-speed rear derailleur for an XTR 9-Speed, put on a new 10-speed cassette (12-34T) and a slightly longer chain and he was all set to go. He had the best time of his life and no adverse affects on him or the bike.

@*MMsRepBike*: Although your answer is more precise, it does not apply to the OP since he has a bike that does not have this option. You might not have been so forceful in your reply, just saying.


----------



## IgorS (May 28, 2009)

@ WheresWaldo

You had right!

I borrowed Deore RD-M592 SGS long cage derailleur (9 speed) from my friend and tried to install it with 10 speed 11-32 rear cassette. And it works perfectly. Even better then my 6600 Ultegra derailleur. Most probably because of higher tension of the derailleur spring.

I solved my problem for climbing steep Alps during next spring!


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

IgorS said:


> @ WheresWaldo
> 
> You had right!
> 
> I borrowed Deore RD-M592 SGS long cage derailleur (9 speed) from my friend and tried to install it with 10 speed 11-32 rear cassette. And it works perfectly. Even better then my 6600 Ultegra derailleur. Most probably because of higher tension of the derailleur spring.


And maybe the tension on the chain if you did not put on a longer one or lengthen it. Or drop the chain rings to get the capacity similar.




> I solved my problem for climbing steep Alps during next spring!



Legs, gears? or both ?


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

I am glad I could help.



IgorS said:


> @ WheresWaldo
> 
> You had right!
> 
> ...


----------

